# Boot Jackpot 375



## Baldi (13. April 2013)

Hallo...Hat jemand das Jackpot Boot in gebrauch? Zufrieden.? Geeignet zum Schleppfischen in Talsperre, 2Personen mit E- Motor. Kippstabil.? Danke


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hallo#h, ich hab das Jack Pot 375 vor einiger Zeit auf der Ostsee in Küstenähe als Leihboot gefahren. Es war mit einem 10 PS Motor bestückt (hat gereicht). Am Anfang dachte ich, dass das Boot mit 3,75m zu klein zum Angeln ist, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt, da das Boot unheimlich breit war ( 1,90m) und dadurch sehr kippstabil ist, war es kein Problem mit zwei Anglern zu fischen. 

Mein Fazit #6: Sehr sicheres Boot, hoher Freibord, gut zu bewegen mit geringerer PS Zahl



http://www.kleine-boote.com/jp375/jp_375.html


----------



## zeepter1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hallo,
habe das Jack Pot 3,75 in Dänemark gesehen und konnte Probefahren.
Fazit: Ich kaufe mir eins.
vG


----------



## steffen1 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hallo,
habe mir eins gekauft und mit 15 PS motorisiert. Trotz der `nur`3,75m unheimlich viel Platz durch die enorme Breite. Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da ich bisher wetterbedingt nur 1 Stunde Motor einfahren war,also sehr langsam. Wen es interessiert anbei paar Bilder.
viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## Hoecker8 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Moin steffen1
Konntest du das Boot mit deinem 15 Ps Motor schon ausgiebiger testen? Reichen 15 Ps für das Jackpot? Kommst du damit ins gleiten? Hast du einen kurz oder langschaft am Boot dran? 
Gruß


----------



## steffen1 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hallo,
wir waren letzte Woche an der Ostsee in DK u. konnten es testen.
15PS reichen vollkommen aus,sicher auch 10PS.
Ein Langschaft muss ran.
Wie schon geschrieben lief er bis dahin keine Stunde und sehr viel mehr als Halbgas bin ich auf der ostsee noch nicht gefahren,kommst damit schon in Gleitfahrt bei ruhiger See.
viele Grüße
wenn du mehr Fragen hast PN mit Tel.-Nr.


----------



## Hoecker8 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! Ich habe auch das Jackpot,fahre es momentan mit einem alten 6ps Motor,das ist mir aber etwas wenig,deswegen schaue ich mir nächste Woche einen 15ps Motor an! Das ist aber ein normalschaft,ich dachte das reicht...
Wurde mir von meinem Bootsspezi so gesagt! Dann muß ich noch mal schauen ob es passt! Danke schon mal für die Infos!


----------



## steffen1 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Nein!
schaue auf die Seiten des Herstellers oder eines Händlers,gibt nur einen oder zwei in D, dort wirst du immer lesen Langschaft.
vG


----------



## Hoecker8 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hab mich mal etwas in das Thema eingelesen! Es gibt am Außenborder eine Anti-Kavitationsplatte,die sollte am Boot bündig mit der Unterkante vom Kiel sein! Maximal 3cm tiefer stehen! Mein Spiegel am Boot hat eine Höhe von 44 cm. Der Honda Motor,den ich mir anschaue,hat von der Auflage am Spiegel bis zur Anti-Kavitationsplatte laut Handbuch eine Höhe von 43,3cm. Ist ein Normalschaft.Damit wäre ich 7mm zu hoch,was denke ich noch vertretbar ist! Der Langschaft hat eine Höhe von 56,3cm. Damit wäre ich 12,3cm zu tief,was laut Aussagen in Boot Foren einen erheblichen Nachteil bedeutet! Der Motor Spritz mehr,ist schlechter zu lenken und büßt Geschwindigkeit ein! Ich kenne die Maße deines Suzuki Motors nicht,würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal genauer anschauen!
Gruß


----------



## steffen1 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hallo,
leider jetzt erst gelesen. Hast du den Motor jetzt dran? Funktioniert es? Ich messe das jetzt auch mal. 
Aber ich komme schnell in Gleitfahrt,bin schnell unterwegs also passt schon. So oder so.

Aber trotzdem,wenn der Hersteller sagt Langschaft muss doch was dran sein?

vG


----------



## Kniggers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Ich glaube ich habe des Rätsels Lösung...
Unterhalb des eigentlichen Spiegels ist, leicht nach
Hinten versetzt, noch ein etwa 10cm aufbauender 
Kiel, wenn wir also vom tiefsten Punkt ausgehen kommt
Dass ziemlich genau mit der Länge eines Langschaft 
Motors hin.


----------



## zeepter1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Super,
danke hab ich selbst nicht so gefunden.


----------



## TeeHawk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Hi,
wir haben die Jackpot 375 auch im Einsatz. Super kippstabil und Platz ohne Ende. Siehe Bilder











Wir haben 15 PS Suzuki Langschaft dran und kommen mit über 300 kg Zuladung noch ins Gleiten. Allein sind die 15 PS schon fast zuviel... Das Blaue ist übrigens schon älter. Die Farbe hat der Hersteller aus dem Programm genommen. gibt jetzt nur noch Grün und Rot. Orange, Blau und Schwarz werden nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Memy (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Wo sind denn eure Köpfe?


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot Jackpot 375*

Das sind meine Frau und ein Freund. Da ich deren Erlaubnis nicht habe Bilder von Ihnen zu veröffentlichen, also so...


----------

